# where to buy pvc and fittings



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey,

I am just about ready to plumb my tank, however I was just wondering where the best place is to buy the pvc and the required fittings/valves.

Thanks.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

home depot? rona?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Andrew sheret or emco have the biggest selection of schedule 40 parts. Big box stores are very limited in what they carry. I use 1pvc.com to browse their catalog and make a list to take in with me.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Corix is where I get my stuff. They got loads of stock and all sizes and scheds.


----------



## JasonR (Jan 22, 2014)

Thx I will check those stores out.


----------

